# love this forum!



## Guest (Nov 2, 2008)

What up guys, my names Ryan and I just found this forum. So far Im loving it, alot of good information and opions. I live in slc and will be getting a season pass to Snowbird this year. Just bought a new board too, 162 08 Nitro Pantera LX. Any body got any opions on this board? What have you heard others say about it?


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

the forum rox!


----------



## Dcp584 (Sep 10, 2007)

Welcome top the boards g-g-g-g-gansta. I do really know anything about that board so um yea. But undoubtedly there will be someone here who has some sort of perspective on it. Try posting a thread in the equipment review area. You may have a little more luck getting a response


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm Jeal-ous... I want to live in SLC for the winter, with a season pass you are going to get so much riding in....

Trade ya, I live in Phoenix


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2008)

Lol, no thanks there is no way you can beat the winters here. But hey its a quick flight from phoenix.


----------

